# Como describir mi primera experiencia instalando Gentoo...

## elc79

Hola, desde muy joven senti bastante atraccion por Linux, la primera vez que me puse delante de un ordenador con Linux tuve la sensacion de que era algo parecido al MS-DOS pero eso solo fue hasta que vi que Linux tenia muchas mas capacidades, por entonces el unico entorno que manejaba era la consola, en realidad tarde bastante en probar un entorno grafico en Linux pero igualmente me di cuenta de que Linux era incluso mejor que Windows y eso que por aquel entonces cualquier instalacion de Linux era complicada, mucho mas que Windows, aunque todo hay que decirlo no veia nada que se pudiera hacer en Windows y en Linux no, solo que costaba mas poner todo a punto.

Recuerdo mis primeras instalaciones, fue en un curso y la distribucion era Debian y pese a que era con instalador interactivo nos decian de instalar lo basico y el resto hacerlo con apt, y era realmente maravillosa la idea de instalar lo que tu querias instalar y al finalizar la instalacion no te encontrarias con nada extraño, solo lo que tu instalaste. Han pasado muchas distribuciones por mis ordenadores pero digamos que conforme aparecian distribuciones cuya instalacion era facil al estilo de Windows, deje de lado el meterme en lios a la hora de instalar Linux, luego una vez instalado preferia y sigo prefiriendo la linea de comandos para actualizar el sistema e instalar programas, etc., pero en algun punto me dije vamos a hacer instalaciones al estilo con el que aprendi, tirando de las netinstall tipicas de las distros derivadas de Debian, elegirlo todo, tambien con otras tipo Fedora y similares, y entonces aparecieron ante mis ojos FreeBSD y Arch Linux. 

Instalar FreeBSD y Arch Linux es una experiencia interesante, pero creo que si tuviera que agradecer a alguien el haber tenido interes en instalar Gentoo es precisamente a Arch Linux porque es a partir de buscar que puede haber mas chungo que instalar Arch Linux donde descubri Gentoo, y a partir de aqui viene la descripcion de como ha sido mi camino hasta tener finalmente un sistema Gentoo con entorno grafico y algunas cositas mas.

Antes de ponerme con una distribucion suelo leer la documentacion, pero con Gentoo lo que me paso es que tal vez fui presuntuoso, suponiendo que despues de Arch Linux nada podia ponerme en problemas, pero la realidad me golpeo fuerte al ver el Manual de Gentoo, lo primero que pense despues de haber leido unos 10 minutos fue mas o menos "joder, hay que ser un puto enfermo para complicarse tanto la vida" pero bueno, digamos que siempre he sido de complicarme la vida asi que acto seguido me dije "bueno, si me la complicado en tantas cosas por una mas no pasa nada"  :Laughing:  y ahi empezo mi primer intento.

Creo que no lo afronte de la manera adecuada, y ni siquiera ahora que lo he conseguido creo que esta sea la opcion mas viable, fue en una maquina virtual como suelo hacer con todas las distribuciones para probar, pero no era consciente de cuanto se alarga el proceso debido a los limites que tengo que poner a la maquina virtual que vienen impuestos por la de por si limitado que es mi ordenador, nunca antes habia compilado el kernel, siempre he instalado los binarios y no tenia ni idea de lo mucho que cuesta hacer eso, desconozco si seria por haberlo hecho automatico con genkernel o porque, el caso es que tras varias horas y ver que eso no terminaba me dije "que le den por ahi a esta mierda, en este tiempo ya tendria instalado un sistema bastante completo con Debian" y borre esa maquina virtual. Fin del primer intento.

Paso un tiempo puede que ni un mes y estaba con el run run en mi cabeza "de verdad me voy a echar atras con esto? NO!" y ahi comenzaba mi segundo intento, esta vez dispuesto a hacerlo costase el tiempo que costase, y esa vez si que termine la instalacion al pie de la letra como dice el Manual de Gentoo, el problema es que pese a esa sensacion de haberlo logrado me llene de negatividad al ver que despues de todo el tiempo invertido solo tenia el sistema base, y despues paso algo peor, quise instalar xorg para meterle un entorno de escritorio y tal, hago el emerge y al rato se para, la razon es que me habia quedado sin espacio, me dije "pero que coño?" y es que me parecia inconcebible que la instalacion del sistema base se me habia comido casi todo el espacio de tal manera que no se podia completar la instalacion de xorg, consegui liberar bastante espacio pero le habia cogido un poco de tirria a esa maquina virtual, asi que la deje aparcada, no la borre porque puede que intente una instalacion de Funtoo ahi.

Rendirme no era una opcion pero empece de nuevo y esta vez quise meterme a configurar el kernel yo mismo, nada de genkernel all. El proceso esta vez fue mucho mas fluido, la motivacion era diferente, la determinacion tambien, he tenido que reconstruir el kernel varias veces para acomodarlo a lo que  necesitaba pero creo que la configuracion manual acelera mucho el proceso de compilacion porque al no ser un proceso generico se compila lo que se necesita asi que esta parte ha dejado de ser un proceso agonico para mi, no se cuanto tiene que ver en cuenta pero el caso es que haciendolo asi despues de instalar el sistema base tenia muchisimo espacio libre, asi que con algun problemilla pude instalar xorg, le costaba bastante pero no iba a parar hasta verlo arrancar, lo consegui y luego me puse con Xfce que me parecio hasta sencillo, no tuve el menor problema para instalarlo y verlo arrancar fue incluso emocionante, que me quedaba? bueno, la habia pifiado con la instalacion de grub por un error tonto ya que le puse plataforma efi-64 cuando no tengo uefi, asi que el bootloader que le puse tras eso fue lilo asi para de mientras, instale lightdm y tras eso fue como la sensacion de que lo habia logrado, tenia un sistema Gentoo capaz de arrancar directamente al entorno grafico, creo que me senti tan contento que baje la guardia pensando que a partir de eso todo iba a ser muy facil, y ahi volvieron los problemas.

Cuando se instala Linux en una maquina virtual lo que quiero es dar a Ctrl+f y que la pantalla se expanda, eso se hace con las guest additions, un proceso con el que nunca antes tuve problemas, a veces ni siquiera tengo que hacerlo porque en varias distribuciones lo hace la instalacion misma, detecta que estas instalando en una maquina virtual de Virtualbox y automaticamente o pidiendote que marques una opcion te lo hace. Con Gentoo no es asi, tampoco sirve intentarlo con la integrada en Virtualbox, hay que hacerlo a la manera Gentoo si o si, la instalacion en si no fue problematica, tuve que recompilar el kernel eso si pero parecia que todo iba bien, y entonces llego "el momento de panico". Al reiniciar no se por cual razon el arranque no se completaba, se quedaba parado porque no me reconocia la particion root, sinceramente creo que si no hubiese salvado eso puede que si hubiese sido la ultima vez que intentaba algo con Gentoo, pero descubri otra maravilla de Gentoo, el chat, a decir verdad probablemente de no haberme acojonado tanto por ver que mi sistema no arrancaba lo habria analizado friamente y habria llegado a la conclusion de que definitivamente en mi kernel habian cosas que estaban mal y que probablemente eran la causa de ese mal, no habia fallado antes pero por la razon que sea empezaron a fallar tras la instalacion de las guest additions, el problema se resolvio gracias a la ayuda de 'tdr' en el chat de Gentoo, la sensacion de volver a ver mi sistema arrancar fue equivalente al triunfo de mi equipo deportivo favorito.

Leccion aprendida, no bajar la guardia, Gentoo te puede golpear en cualquier momento si no haces las cosas bien, despues de eso ya no habido problemas salvo los impuesto por lo limitada que es mi maquina virtual, dos veces me fallo la instalacion de Firefox (Aurora) por quedarme sin memoria cosa que se resolvio aumentando el swap y un gran ejercicio de paciencia (9h 59m 17s de compilacion), pero lo tengo y creo que a partir de ahora estoy preparado para seguir evolucionando en Gentoo.

Conclusiones: Esto es una prueba y porque soy capaz de saber donde esta el limite de lo que quiero y no quiero hacer puedo decir que jamas en la vida me plantearia tener Gentoo como sistema principal en un ordenador cuya cpu tenga menos de 4 nucleos y al menos 8gb de ram, pero el dia que lo tenga es muy probable que lo haga porque es satisfactorio, la razon por la que no lo hago ahora es porque con la maquina virtual puedo guardar estado y continuar cuando quiera pero si apago el ordenador se corta el emerge y no quiero pasarme el tiempo con el ordenador encendido porque hay que compilar las actualizaciones y tal, pero que quede claro que Gentoo me ha gustado, el problema es que no creo que tenga el ordenador adecuado para soportarlo aunque se que hay gente que lo hace en ordenadores bastantes mas limitados que el mio.

Ha cambiado mi mentalidad respecto a Gentoo totalmente, no lo veo dificil, lo veo para gente paciente o que tenga la actitud de mejorar su nivel de paciencia, gente con capacidad de analizar las contingencias y que no decaiga por tener que pedir ayuda o buscar la solucion. Antes de esto no habria dudado en afirmar que Gentoo es una distribucion para expertos, ahora no lo creo porque si fuese asi yo no habria  terminado de instalar Gentoo nunca, tampoco es que me considere un usuario novel de Linux pues han pasado mas de 20 años desde que use Red Hat por primera vez, pero creo que cualquier usuario de Linux, cualquiera con paciencia y ganas puede experimentar la maravillosa sensacion de tener algo que practicamente ha fabricado el mismo.

Y que es lo siguiente? Seguir aprendiendo, creo que por delante tengo mucho que aprender de esta maravillosa distribucion, y creo que tambien le voy a dar la oportunidad a la segunda hija del creador de Gentoo, es decir que tal vez muy pronto voy a ver que tal es Funtoo.   :Smile: 

----------

## Fitap

Y por que no LFS ?

Ese es el mayor y ultimo desafio en linux, al menos para mi.

Saludos.

----------

## elc79

Creo que no me apetece salir en las noticias bajo el titular de "un hombre se suicida tras la desesperacion acumulada ocasionada por la instalacion de LFS"  :Laughing:  o dicho de otra manera creo que lo de LFS en mi opinion sobrepasa todos los limites de lo mentalmente sano. Y conste que una vez estuve viendo en youtube un video de como es la instalacion de LFS y fue precisamente eso lo que necesite para darme cuenta de que yo no soy capaz de eso, no hay ninguno de esos pasos que yo no pueda hacer pero creo que nunca tendria tanta paciencia como para llevar a cabo tan titanica tarea.

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  lo veo para gente paciente o que tenga la actitud de mejorar su nivel de paciencia, gente con capacidad de analizar las contingencias y que no decaiga por tener que pedir ayuda o buscar la solución.

 

Básicamente es leer y seguir las instrucciones algo que últimamente entre los milenials no está de moda.

----------

## natrix

Hola elc79:

Felicitaciones por darle una oportunidad a Gentoo!!

No cabe duda que LFS es todo un reto. Pero después casi todo termina ahí, en la instalación.

La instalación de Gentoo es el primer desafío que pone la distro. En mi opinión el verdadero desafío de Gentoo es su uso diario y en todo su esplendor.

Al comienzo tuve la oportunidad de implementar Gentoo en dos PC, una potente y otra de escasos recursos. Y los dos casos fueron un completo aprendizaje de Linux y GNU, uno como aprovechar de manera eficiente los recursos disponibles y otro como usar la potencia disponible. Me pareció increíble como un mismo manual/distro me llevó a tener dos Sistemas operativos completamente diferentes, con estrategias y manejos diferentes. Me incentivo a aprender muchas cosas del mundo Linux y que ni sabía que existían, estar en el limbo usuario/desarrollador. Todo esto mucho después de haber instalado el sistema!

Saludos!

----------

## waflessnet

yo llevo más de 10 años con linux desde los 16 aprox, gentoo fue siempre mi distro de miedo, hasta que lo instale , fallé la primera vez,  segunda vez y fue increible.  no la cambio por nada.

----------

